# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Как вы относитесь к национализму,фашизму

## Agains

Как вы относитесь к национализму,фашизму?

----------


## Sl0D

отрицательно отношусь ко всем "недочеловекам" :P

----------


## Freezer2007

я смог логически себе доказать что сам не лучше чем они

----------


## Agains

pulsewave-ну если на тя наезжает кто-то,а ты в ответку бьёшь в морду.То эт не национализм(ведь и русский наехать может).Я говорю именно про дискриминацию по национальному признаку.
Sl0D-объясни кто такие недочеловеки?

----------


## Sl0D

*Agains*, в моём понимании "недочеловеки" - это люди, ставящие себя выше других людей. в данном случае это нацисты - все их лозунги типа "Россия для русских" и тп - тупо до безобразия. Наблюдал один раз такую картину - стоит парень лет двадцати. ну, нерусский, зато выглядит прилично. и тут подбегают четверо сих "тварЬений" и начинают его бить. когда все вскакивают со своих мест, "недочеловеки" выбегают из автобуса. 
разве можно этих нелюдей называть людьми? те же гопники, только типа с какой-то "идеей".

----------


## Agains

Sl0D-просто хотел уточнить.Сам к наци также как ты отношусь.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> те же гопники, только типа с какой-то "идеей".


 ну хоть есть за что, я конечно не нацист, но всё таки выходцы из таджикистана абхазии казахстана меня немного напрягают, ну не нравится мне их вид, ещё не укладывается когда русская девушка идёт с нерусским, вот не могу я этого понять(, но вот больше всего меня бесит это этот долбаный ломаный русский который режет ухо на сотни маленьких ушных раковинок и в частности их манера говорить громко и много которая пресуще всем южным народом
повторю я не НАЦИСТ

----------


## stre10k

к национализму параллельно
к фашизму плохо
не уверен что достаточно разбираюсь в терминологии..

----------


## Боярд

Ну давайте будем месить всех кто не с таким же лицом, как у вас...
Это я к любителям нацизма и прочего.

Я презираю таких людей.

----------


## taggart

Здравая доля национализма ещё никому не вредила (с) хз откуда.

А так - плохо.




> русская девушка идёт с нерусским, вот не могу я этого понять


 С точки зрения "генофонда" меня это тоже *субъективно* не очень радует. Но с другой стороны, если смотреть на вещи глобально, в этом сеть некоторые здоровые плюсы для "крови". Ну а в бытовом плане говорит только о том, что..среди русских молодых людей, последнее время, прогрессирует число слабых и недееспособных раздолбаев. :)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> что..среди русских молодых людей, последнее время, прогрессирует число слабых и недееспособных раздолбаев.


 я промолчу как таджики дома строят ))) убедился на своём опыте наняли 2х человек ( правда они индусы были вродебы ) ну так они почти нихеона не сделали и денег кучу попросили когда им сказали что типа хрен вам они пригрозили спалить дом вот так
кстати как мне кажется за счёт национализма держится страна ну я имею ввиду не крайний национализм переходящий в фашизм
З.Ы. не так давно узнал что я на 1/4 татарин))

----------


## taggart

> я промолчу как таджики дома строят )))


 Нну положим и я русских девушек с таджиками не видел :D Армяне, Грузины..




> кстати как мне кажется за счёт национализма держится страна ну я имею ввиду не крайний национализм переходящий в фашизм


 Не очень точная формулировка, но направление идеи верное.

----------


## Sl0D

> повторю я не НАЦИСТ


 ошибаетесь). вы к тому же ещё и расист).



> русская девушка идёт с нерусским


 а в чём проблема-то, я никогда не понимал? а не может ли русская девушка сама выбирать, с кем ей идти?  :Smile:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> ошибаетесь). вы к тому же ещё и расист).


 ладно соглашусь



> а в чём проблема-то, я никогда не понимал? а не может ли русская девушка сама выбирать, с кем ей идти?


 так пусть выбирает я лишь сказал что я этого не понимаю

----------


## Габо

> ошибаетесь). вы к тому же ещё и расист).


 Больше похоже на ксенофобию.




> Не очень точная формулировка, но направление идеи верное.


 *taggart*, вы не могли бы развернуть идею? Просто интересно.

----------


## bugfly

Чё-то тема изначально с каким-то заунывным смыслом пошла.
Я вот например, представляю что размусоливание на данную тему придумали властьимущие, чтобы людей разделить (на нацистов и ненацистов) и властвовать, пока они борются между собой (люди), что произошло и у нас на форуме, римский принцип мирвого правительства "Разделяй и властвуй" действует до сих пор.
После того как я это понял у меня только хорошие представления, связанные с нацизмом, вот такие например http://fobo.ru/showthread.php?action...5&pagenumber=1
А что! Не полохо бы а? Думаю многие разделят мои взгляды.

----------


## Agains

bugfly-ЭСЭсовская форма мне самому нра.Но вот идеалогия это ахтунг полный.Поищи в нете статьи о устройстве нс общества и подумай...
Нет плохих наций есть плохие люди так было и так будет всегда!!!

----------


## bugfly

*Agains*   Воть сам же и сформулировал то что я донести хотел  :Big Grin:  



> Нет плохих наций есть плохие люди так было и так будет всегда!!!


 Правильно, только надо смотреть шире, любая самая неприглядная с первого взгляда идея может быть наивысшим благом, а самая прекрасная наиотвратительнейшим злом, вопрос в том кто воплощает и стоит у руля!!!
Так что дело не в терминах и идеологиях, а в людях, абсолютно правильно замечено.
Вот скоро США кирдыкнут и всех собак на него спустят, вот мол какие они плохие оказывается, а сейчас что - демократия наивысшее благо, США её оплот, ну а на деле все политические системы (вообще все) делаются не в интересах людей. Нам просто как заезженную пластинку каждый раз повторяют, вот мол сейчас мы придумали хренократию, она-то намного лучьше всех остальных, а потом через некоторое время, даааа.... нехорошая она, но вот теперь фигократия точно будет самой идеальной и т.д. А мы вроде даже верим что от выбора политической системы всё зависит, а не от людей кто её создаёт и в чьих интересах она работает, а кстати в интересах кого ... и кто это делает... Между прочим очень интересный вопрос... Если подумать, то можно прийти к выводу, что это одни и теже люди вот уже на протяжении нескольких тысяч лет нас пасут... Так что не тратьте силы на опровержение или поддержание тех бредовых идей, которыми нас стравливают, нужно просто игнорировать эту игру мирового правительства.

----------


## Габо

*bugfly* - читайте Григория Климова(месседж)?

----------


## Agains

bugfly-кста хошь прикол.В мире нет неодной демократической страны.И даже страны пытающейся её строить.А политики настоко тупы что непонимают слово демократия(власть-народа).А трактуют его как то иначе ну хз какой смысл они для себя в него вкладывают.А строят они не демократию(ещёбы они демократию строить они легче разобьются на своих мерсах) а тоталитаризм,ментовское общество,даже фашизмом отдаёт

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Так что не тратьте силы на опровержение или поддержание тех бредовых идей, которыми нас стравливают, нужно просто игнорировать эту игру мирового правительства.


 вотвот лучше уж анархия))

----------


## ProniX

> Как вы относитесь к национализму,фашизму?


 Так же, как к радиоактивным отходам. Националист, фашист - не человек. По-моему, даже восхваляемый сейчас патриотизм сам по себе ужасен. Я космополит.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Анархия- рулит, побеждает сильнейший, жизнь имеет смысл - выжить! :twisted:

----------


## NoNaMe

Отсутствие власти - тоже власть.
Там где ничто не контролируется правительством, всё конролируют преступные синдикаты.

Фашизм конечно плох для других стран, но данную страну укрепляет.

----------


## Agains

NoNaMe-почитай сайт на который ссылка в моём профиле.Какие нах синдикаты)

----------


## NoNaMe

Сорь. По ссылке ничего про определение анархии не нашел. Показал бы ссылку на че нить конкретное.
Потому полез в википедию.
Вот, возьми игру Фаллаут, там конкретная анархия(куча неконтролируемых государством(т.к.его нет) самоуправляющихся сообществ), но синдикатов, группировок, семей(кланов) и прочего там выше крыши. И это факт, то что они появятся при анархии. Люди склонны объединяться, это обусловлено их инстинктами и всегда есть главарь, который имеет власть, и есть иерархия. Людей можно разравнять разве что катком.

Я имел в виду то, что не один синдикат котролирует всю землю, а каждый синд. контролирует свою область.

Поправь если чего не знаю.

----------


## Anubis

Я лично считаю себя националистом, для меня это любовь к своей стране и гордость за русскую нацию без убежденности в том, что остальные нации хуже.

----------


## NightKnight

К Национализму хорошо.
К нацизму, фошизму, национал-социализму, расизму, фалангизму итд плохо.
К национал-антифа очень хорошо.

----------


## Agains

NoNaMe-ну кланов небудет,будут камуны.И у камун небудет лидера каждый человек в камуне будет иметь равноправный статус с другими людьми.Пренятия решений по средству голосования.Небудет эксплуатации,но некто не запрещает помочь комунибудь советом или направить работу в правельное русло.Т.е. уважительные человеческие отношения.
NightKnight-кто такие национал-антифа.Это какието мифические существа обитающие высоко в горах?)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> ошибаетесь). вы к тому же ещё и расист).


 какой из меня расист я свою страну ненавижу, поскорее бы отсюда свалить, хотя я за то чтобы все народы жили только на своей территории, ну за очень маленькими исключениями, но не как в москве

----------


## NoNaMe

*Agains*
Чето утопия какая-то.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Agains*
*NoNaMe*
Утопии - это скушно.
Ща и то веселее.
Прикиньте всё однообразно. Ужас.

----------


## Agains

Freezer2007-почему однообразно.Если ты сам свою жизнь не разнообразишь.Она всегда однообразной будет)

----------


## Scream

сам был долгое время украинским националистом, шовинистом, фашистом (в том числе и русофобом)... ходил бритый с подкатаными джинсами, с мартинами с низкими подошвами клетчятой рубашкой и спущеными подтяжками....

но это был дыбилизм, людой человек верящий в какуюту идею типа Нацизма. комунима, панка, сатанизма явно того...

пс. в рядах антифа тоже есть дыбилы... особенно ЕвроАзийский союз молодежы в Росии... которые своими речами только сталкивают украинские и руские народы...

Так же есть в украине такие дыбилы как Тягнибок и Корчинский, Шкиль.... а в Росии Рагозин, Затулин, Жириновский....

отношусь к любому шевинизму....расизму оч. плохо.....

----------


## Scream

И вообще тот дыбил кто считает словян арийцами...

----------


## ProniX

Национализм - это эгоизм в масштабах государства. Не приемлю ни в какой форме. Правда, что-то делать для поддержки той или другой стороны не намерен...

----------


## Габо

> Национализм - это эгоизм в масштабах государства.


 Полностью согласен. 

Если что-то изменится, то точно не в этом веке. Технологический прогресс, конечно, стимулировал, но, пора бы уже заканчивать.

Или читать такие статьи с такими комментариями:
http://www.nazlobu.ru/opinions/comments292.htm

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

в силу моей принадлежности к одной из субкультур я не люблю рассистов...точнее скинхэдов...много наших они побили....  :Frown:

----------


## Габо

> в силу моей принадлежности к одной из субкультур я не люблю рассистов...точнее скинхэдов...много наших они побили.... :(


 *Lil' and crazzy*, не любишь только в силу принадлежности?

----------


## Scream

> в силу моей принадлежности к одной из субкультур я не люблю рассистов...точнее скинхэдов...много наших они побили....


 да вы что, вы то вкурсе что кроме наци скинов есть то ещё дофига

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
Я в курсе. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B5%D0%B4%D1%8B

----------


## Freezer2007

"14/88" - что это значит?

----------


## NoNaMe

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/14/88

----------


## Scream

<<Зиг-Хайль.Слава России.14/88!				
	 3% 	[ 1 ]>>

есть и такое...
мне таких людей искрени жаль...

----------


## Сибиряк

Что то не вяжутся слова Зиг хайль и Слава России.Нацистское приветствие под которое лет 65тому назад унечтожали славянскую нацию на оккупированных территориях.

----------


## Scream

Ага... наверное это чудо которое голосовало за самый нижний вар. ответа считает себя исти ным Арийцем и впредачу cXe

----------


## blooddrakon

http://ns-antifa-net.na.by/forum/index.php товарищи вот очень нтересный фоум, пока развивающийся, предназначен для грамотных аргументированных споров на тему национализма и антифашизма. Тут можно выразить свое взгляды на данный вопрос в *адекватной* форме  .

----------


## Anubis

Самое забавное, что славяне как раз-таки гораздо ближе к ариям, чем народы романо-германской группы))

----------


## Агата

все равны

----------


## Selbstmord

Ненавижу националистов всей душой. К фашизму как то пофигистское отношение, но ближе к отрицательному.

----------


## Hitorimono

К фашизму (и коммунизму, как к одной из его разновидностей) - отрицательно.
Национализм - если представители какой-то другой нации приезжают в мою страну и живут по правилам моей страны - то пускай себе живут и работают на здоровье. Но если они привозят свои правила и хотят установить их здесь - то гоу хоум.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Ну прям такого отвращения или чего то не имею НО недолюбливаю казахов и строго из-за того что им нельзя ничего доверить руки кривые, ничего не умеют, не хотят, в общем когда я вижу казаха продавца, или же мастера СТО стараюсь не связыватся или сломают или испортят или еще чего.... и причем не видела не разу чтобы было наоборот сколько казахов вижу столько в этом и убеждаюсь но эту нацию только за это и не люблю.... и еще они до жути хитрые и ленивые.... но зла им не хочу просто не имею дела.

----------


## mertvec

Здравый национализм должен рулить и педалить. Фашизм маст дай.

14 - "Власть должна принадлежать белым людям для безопасности наших детей". - Ок.
88 - H.H., Hail Hitler - Не Ок.

Вообще в Германии фашизма-то небыло, там был социализм, основаный на национализме (в СССР - на интернационализме). Символ фашизма не свастика, а связаный лентой пучок прутьев или стрел.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Откуда такие глубокие познания?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Так библиотек по знакам и символам много. На той же википедии можно весь атрибутив посмотреть. 
Можно и Vein Kampf почитать. Страшного от этого ничего не будет. "Антихрист" Ницше куда сильнее на восприятие влияет. Я не говорю, что мне он уж очень нравится, просто когда-то давно он оказался сильнее по сравнению с МК и поганого Паланика. И то, и другое, и третье- ерунда. И по большей части- бестолковая ерунда, но некоторые идею у них интересные. Эти книги- очень хорошо мотивируют на развитие и стремление много знать и понимать. Хорошим толчком к последующим чтениям и измышлениям может послужить. Но не больше.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Про нитше наслышана скачать бы его труды где нить...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я на bookz.ru качал "антихреста" и "так говорил Заратустра". На рутреккере должен быть. Mein Kampf уже скачать проблемотично- занесен в список экстремистских материалов по решению суда.

----------


## mertvec

> Откуда такие глубокие познания?


 Из интернета. =)

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Самое забавное, что славяне как раз-таки гораздо ближе к ариям, чем народы романо-германской группы))


 Утверждение ложное. Есть три теории возникновения славян. Только одна из них более-менее имеет отношение к ариям, и то, это касается только европейской части россии. Мол географические названия, названия поселений и некоторые памятники (находки из быта и тд) имеют скандинавские истоки, которые Гитлер признавал за идеальный образ ариев.

----------

